
Researchers have developed a wheelchair that obeys mental signals sent to a computer.  - vaksel
http://www.physorg.com/news155588055.html
======
ShabbyDoo
This seems like a nice aggregation of existing(?) technologies, but there's no
major breakthrough here. The mind-reading thing could be an input source to
just about anything. Now, we're left with a DARPA-esque autonomous vehicle
that happens to have a human riding it.

What I don't know is the percentage of quads who don't have sufficient control
of some part of their bodies (hand, head for halo control, etc.) to maneuver a
chair in traditional ways. So, the market could be smaller than one would
initially expect.

